# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Wind was the same as yesterday so I planned pretty much the same bite as yesterday, But someone forgot to notify the fish. Blue sky's and falling temps created a finicky bite on the cats. However the convict bass did like the conditions. The last pic I should just trash as it is poorly done. But it was a cat.. and after all it was are target species.

























Tough day but great customers.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------

